# Planet Fitness has gone off the deep end



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2015)

No t-rows, overhead presses, clean and jerks, or dead lifts? _Wtf???

_Is Planet Fitness the worst gym chain (er, fitness center) ever or have you trained (cough) somewhere even worse?


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2015)

These particular lifts cause their 'grunt meter' to go off.  Then everyone stops, hop off their bikes, or put down their barney colored dumbells and stare at the offensive, vulgar person making these disgusting sounds.   And I thought I had it bad, dealing with the drama queen-twenty-year-old who drops his massively impressive machine row plates at the end of a set.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 20, 2015)

That means they are judging in their judgement free zone.  There's a reason it's also called Planet Fatness.  They don't want fit people there.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2015)

Zaphod said:


> That means they are judging in their judgement free zone.  There's a reason it's also called Planet Fatness.  They don't want fit people there.



It's insanity.


----------



## CG (Jun 20, 2015)

It's complete garbage. Idc if it's a free membership. I would never go there. Ever


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 22, 2015)

This is another form of political correctness gone mad.

I hope this hole is losing money (googling now).


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 22, 2015)

Curt James said:


> No t-rows, overhead presses, clean and jerks, or dead lifts? _Wtf???
> 
> _Is Planet Fitness the worst gym chain (er, fitness center) ever or have you trained (cough) somewhere even worse?




They have updated that sign since then.  It now says "please refrain from doing the following: exercises."


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## phenomenalone01 (Jun 26, 2015)

niki said:


> These particular lifts cause their 'grunt meter' to go off.  Then everyone stops, hop off their bikes, or put down their barney colored dumbells and stare at the offensive, vulgar person making these disgusting sounds.   And I thought I had it bad, dealing with the drama queen-twenty-year-old who drops his massively impressive machine row plates at the end of a set.


I agree with you, can't stand planet fitness. I have the same problem at my gym, the young twenty year olds, drop there weights so everyone will look at them

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 27, 2015)

my protein farts would set off their grunt meter


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 30, 2015)

B/c of your thread Curt, I did google Planet Fitness.

Some new vids out there. Some well done. As noted, Planet Fitness is focusing on a niche market: people are who afraid of the gym, or don't feel comfortable there. And yes, these planet fitness pizza parties are real!

Here is a well done interview between a new member who cancelled his contract after 5 days. He did it well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFXAItVsqo4


----------



## LAM (Jul 1, 2015)

Zaphod said:


> That means they are judging in their judgement free zone.  There's a reason it's also called Planet Fatness.  They don't want fit people there.



Hands down the worst gym in the world.  My last year in Florida I just quit going, wasn't even worth the time to drive there my time was better spent at the range every day.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> my protein farts would set off their grunt meter



lol  Nice!



Big Smoothy said:


> B/c of your thread Curt, I did google Planet Fitness.
> 
> Some new vids out there. Some well done. As noted, Planet Fitness is focusing on a niche market: people are who afraid of the gym, or don't feel comfortable there. And yes, these planet fitness pizza parties are real!
> 
> Here is a well done interview between a new member who cancelled his contract after 5 days. He did it well.



Going to watch that video next, Big Smoothy. I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## bigdog6693 (Jul 29, 2015)

lmao planet fitness is such a joke. They want fags and girls in there thats it!!


----------

